# Smith & Wesson Waterfowler



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I have an opportunity to pick up a new, unfired Smith & Wesson Waterfowler. The owner is asking $435.00 for it. What do you think?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds good to me :beer:


----------

